

Snowden says he might face U.S. retaliation for his disclosures - Mitt
http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/snowden-says-he-may-face-us-retaliation-for-his-disclosures-but-he-is-not-worried/2014/01/26/b7d71558-86e7-11e3-833c-33098f9e5267_story.html

======
codex
Snowden just can't stop talking about himself.

